# Surf Fishing Pensacola Beach



## nockowt1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I normally do my surf fishing in Perdido, but I wanted to try Pensacola Beach. I was wondering where a good spot on Pensacola Beach would be. I need directions and I need to know where to park.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Keep going east down Pensacola beach, a mile or so past the big portofino towers. You can pull over anywhere next to the road or park in one of the lots. You'll like it much better than Perdido.


----------

